# Veterán



## Laci (2004 Április 24)

MOSZKVICS 403 ÉS 412 - RENDŐRNEK LENNI JÓ!
Szörényi András 



Albert Flórián volt az aranylabdás, az indokolatlan kürthasználatot büntették a rendőrök, de a Ladák ideje még nem jött el: ekkor élték virágkorukat a rendőrségi Moszkvicsok.

Biztosan sokan ismerik a Moszkvics gyár világháború utáni személyautóinak alaptörténetét. A Németországot megszálló szovjetek jóvátételként az egyik Opel gyárat kompletten leszerelték és könnyed mozdulattal néhány ezer kilométerre keletre húzták. A zsákmány részeként az akkori Opel Kadett tervei is hozzájuk kerültek, az autót pedig Moszkvics 400 néven gyártani kezdték. 

Némi fejlesztés után, egy új karosszériával a 403-as és testvérei is ebből az alomból születtek, tehát a régebbi rendőrautó részben Opel Kadett örökség. A 403 a széria kifutását vetítette elő, a cikkben bemutatott autóban már négysebességes váltót találunk, mint a későbbi 408-ban. 

De kiknek is volt Moszkvics 403-as személygépkocsijuk az ötvenes évek végén-hatvanas évek elejétől? A taxitársaság és a vállalatok mellett orvosok, állatorvosok és híres emberek juthattak hozzá, például színművészek. A Rákosi-kor terrorja addigra, amikor a 403-as importja megkezdődött, már enyhült annyit, hogy magánszemélyeknek is lehetett személyautója. 


Lemezjátékokra emlékeztet a 403 formája 
1358 köbcentis, 43 lóerős motor mozgatja a ezt a típust, amelynek nyomatéka 88 Nm 2600-as fordulaton. A tohonya, de szívós kisautó elég sok karbantartást és ápolást igényel a mai autókhoz viszonyítva, de szerencsére ezzel a Moszkviccsal már senki nem akar járőrözni. A 140 km/óráig skálázott 

A 403-ban kézzel mozgatható hűtőzsalugáter helyettesítette a termosztátot, így nem kellett télen kartonpapírral vagy hűtőtakaróval megelőzni a motor túlhűtését, egy kézmozdulattal összezárhattuk a lamellákat a hűtő előtt. A 403-as gazdagon műszerezett autó, olajnyomásmérő is van benne. A rendőri szerveknek viszonylag kényelmes hely jutott az első üléseken, miközben KMK-sok (közveszélyes munkakerülők), államellenes összeesküvők, huligánok, vagy más rendbontók nyomába szegődtek. 

Az az érzésünk, hogy néhány lemezjáték formáját a Moszkvics 403 ihlette, legalábbis szerintünk kísértetiesen emlékeztet gyermekkorunk lendkerekes, felhúzós stb. játékautóira. A játékautós külsőre a magas és keskeny karosszéria arányai is rákontráznak, a 403-as Moszkvics 156 centi magas, de csak 154 centiméter széles. 


Pininfarina formatervvel büszkélkedhet a 408-as Moszkvics, amelynek későbbi változata a 412 
A laprugós, merev hátsó tengelyes felfüggesztés évtizedekig megmaradt a Moszkvicsokban, a 403-ban is merev tengely volt félelliptikus laprugókkal. Ez nagyon műszakian hangzik, de csak annyit jelent, hogy nem teljes ellipszist formáz a néhány rugólap, mint például a postakocsikon. 

Bő négy évtizedes a képeken látható autó, amely restaurálásának végén jár, csak a krómozás van hátra. Némi torokköszörülés után értő kezek között életre röffen a motor és elpöfög az autó. 

Lehet abban valami, hogy akinek Trabantja volt, az később bármilyen autót be tud indítani, legalábbis Kőváry Barna raliversenyző ezzel magyarázta, amikor sok bénázás után ő egyetlen mozdulattal életre keltette a szovjet négyhengerest. 


Idővel eltűnt a fecskafarok az elegáns farrészről 
Most már Opel Astrák, Skoda Octaviák, Ford Escortok és Mondeók végzik a piszkos munkát, a rettenetesen kemény igénybevételt jelentő járőrözést. A 403 csak a békés rendőrnapokon tűnik fel.


----------



## Laci (2004 Április 24)

Később a rendőrségi múzeumban a Moszkvics 403 utódját is megtaláltuk. A lemezjátékokat idéző autócskát egy Pininfarina formatervezésű limuzin váltotta le. Ez volt a fecskefarkú 408-as Moszkvics, amelynek egy későbbi változata a 412-es típus. 

Alapjaiban ez az autótípus egészen a kilencvenes évekig tovább élt, kevésbé díszes karosszériával, a fecskefarkaktól megfosztva, Moszkvics 2140 néven. Volt belőle kombi és áruszállító változat is, dobozos vagy platós kivitelben. 

70 lóerős motor hajtja a nagyon szép állapotban lévő egykori járőrautót, amely működőképes és a rendőrnapokon élőben megcsodálható. A rossznyelvek szerint a Moszkvics erőforrását nem volt bonyolult kifejleszteni, mivel szovjetes lendülettel a BMW 1500 motorjáról koppintották az egészet. 

Ha ez a híresztelés igaz, akkor a moszkvai autógyár nagyon jó mintát választott, hiszen a bajor négyhengeres a világszínvonalat képviselte. 

A rendőrségi garázsok nagy öregjei úgy emlékeznek, hogy 80-nál gyorsabban nem szeretett menni a 412-es. Amikor a sebességmutató belekóstolt a mámorító háromjegyű számokba, már nyitva volt a második torok a porlasztón és kannából locsolva kellett benzinnel tömni az orosz vasat. 

Az elegáns vonalvezetésű 412-es Moszkviccsal kezdetben rendőrparancsnokok jártak, majd sorsa rosszabbra fordult és a járőrautóként sínylődött. Hosszú évekig fekete kenyéren élt ez a robosztusságában is oly szép autó, de sikerült megmenteni az utókor számára. 

A szovjet pártvezetés a világszinten is jelentős megállapodás eredményeként megindult Fiat 124 licencgyártást részesítette előnyben, a Moszkvicsoknak kevesebb figyelem jutott. A Zsigulik, majd a Ladák a magyar rendőrségnél is felváltották a Moszkvicsokat. A hetvenes évek elején megjelent Ladákra úgy emlékeznek a rendőrök, mint az első igazán gyors rendőrautókra.

/Origo/


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Április 28)




----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

Nézzük milyen autók voltak a ,,mi,, autóink az 50-es,60-as,70-es években. Milyen autókon tanultunk vezetni és milyen autókon róttuk a hazai utakat a ,,létező szocializmus ,, éveiben. Ezekből a kocsikból ha elvétve is ,még láthatunk néhány működő példányt az utakon. Jellemzően nagyon megkímélt állapotban és láthatóan nagyon megbecsülten róják a kilómétereket. Nem egy közülük mai szemmel is meglehetősen elegánsnak tűnik...


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 7)

Ez jo , Lacika de regen lattam ezeket


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

Csöcsikém !

A pécsi autóvásárokon még néha-néha láthatóak ezek a csodák.Ötvenszer is körbejárom őket.Egyszerűen nem tudom ott hagyni...


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

Ezen a képen egy Warsawa 223-as látható.Ilyen volt az én első kocsim 1974.februárjában. A 'Merkur' pécsi használtautó telepén vettük 29000,-Ft-ért.Tizennégy litert is megevett százon. Igaz 3,-Ft. volt egy liter benzin...
Persze az enyém ment ló nélkül is  !


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

Ez a katonai Trabant  Hofi Gézát is megihlette! Egy szilveszterz tévéműsorban azt mondta,hogy ez egy nagy fegyver a NATO ellen:,,Terepjáró katonai Trabant, katonai terepjáró, ezzel támadni ! képzeld,de az semmi! ezzel menekülni!!"


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 7)

:roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 7)

Dácia :!:    
Ez a román mercedes, ugye jól tudom :?:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 7)

A Francia renaultrol masoltak :roll:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 7)

Te csak ne kekeckedj velem!  
Román Mercedes, punk tum :!:


----------



## Csillagom (2004 Május 8)

Na jó!
A Renault-nak is van, volt köze ehhez a "csodamasinához"


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

Hát mit mondjak ? A hazai ipar egykori büszkeségei következnek.A magyar műszakiak remekművei....


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

:roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Május 8)

Ez idaig mind volt nekem :ugras:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 8)

Naaa?


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 9)

:roll: Ezt a típust még én is javítottam 1974-75-ben a Zsolnay-ban  .


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 9)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 9)

:roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 9)

A következő két fotón a magyar hadseregben a mai napig megtalálható harcjárművek láthatók.Mindkettő hazai gyártmány.Vezettem is midkettőt. A másodikkal átmentem a Dunán.Nem a hídon :wink: ...


Felderítő Úszó Gépjármű


----------



## Laci (2004 Május 9)

Páncélozott Szállító Harcjármű


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Na hát éppen itt az ideje,hogy a 'Veterán' kategóriában ne csak a szocreál közlekedési eszközeit vegyük górcső alá,hanem néhány mindennapi használati tárgy felidézésével és általában az akkori ,minket körülvevő miliő néhány jellegzetes -főleg az NDK-ban készült -példányának az emlékezet mélységes bugyraiból történő előcitálásával merengjük a múlton.Tegyük mindezt az RTL-klub Online segítségével  .

Itt van mindjárt ez a csodálatos borátválkozó szett.Kis helyen elfér,utipoggyászba rendkívül praktikus,és főleg olcsó.Volt.Már,hogy Volt-tal működik,vagyis elektromos.Aki ilyet vett megfogta az Isten lábát,mert volt ám mechanikus kivitelben is.Ez -nem hiszitek el -szovjet gyártmány volt.Úgy kellett felhúzni mint egy vekkert.Olyan pokoli hangja volt,mint egy kombájnnak.Körülbelül úgyanúgy csuválta ki a férfiember szakállát is...Női szőrzetek ritkítására,epillálására ez nem volt alkalmas szerkezet.


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Most azt láthatjuk mit viseltek(tünk) a strandokon a szocRiviérán.Vagy esetleg a Balatonon.A sok lazán elheveredő jó pipi mögött egy fiú látható a jellegzetes dinamó gatyában... Aztán van még a képen egy felfújható hattyú meg egy szintén felfújható fóka./vagy mi a túró/


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

A nyár nélkülözhetetlen kelléke volt a fényképezőgép.Nekem a 'Pajtás' nevű volt az első gépem még 1964-ben  .Tizenkét képet lehetett vele csinálni.Hát mit mondjak? Eléggé tré volt a képek minősége,de hát ez volt...Emlékeztek rá,hogy pl. laktanyák környékén sehol sem lehetett fényképezni?Pontosabban lehetett,csak nem volt szabad :roll: .


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Itt egy ,,klasszikus'' lakásbelső látható gondos családanyával.A férj nincs otthon,mer' dolgozik.A gyerekek se mer' iskolában vannak...


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Hát ezt meglátod eldobod az agyadat ! Na hova való praktikusan ez a kis kollekció? Persze,hogy a Trabant csomagtartójába! Irány a kemping vagy a kirándulóhely.Tiszta összkomfort...


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Ezzel a szerkentyűvel csocsi pirítóst készíthettünk.Volt,hogy nem adta ki a kenyeret.Ilyenkor felerősödött az otthon melegének érzete... :roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Ez a nappali korábbi szorgos anyuka és családja másik szobája.Itt még nincs tévé.Itt sincs jelen a család.Pedig a férj is hazajött már a munkából és a gyrekek is a suliból.Biztosan moziba mentek... :roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Tessék! Szemceruza,fésük,napszemüveg,mittudoménmiatúrómég.Minden amivel a bájakat /és a vágyakat/ fellehet fokozni... :wink:


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Na itt egy fap..,akarom mondani egy faroller.Méghogy nem volt törődve a környezetbarát termékek előállításával ..!?


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Itt egy családi asztal látható,reggeli után.Megint nincs itt a család a képen. A férj dolgozni ment.a gyerekek iskolába.De már az anyuka is eltűnt...


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Igen,mert ő is dolgozik már.Fotóapparátokat szerel össze.Így járul hozzá a kis család ellátásához.A mosatlant majd délután eltakarítja... :roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Ez meg a technikai fejlődés előszele volt.Fő elvtársaknak piros színben.Ja és ők nem vártak rá 8-10-14-16 évet :evil: .


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Slussz! Nincs több! Egyelőre :wink: .


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 17)

nekem meg mindig ilyen telefonom van


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 17)

de ez meg semmi latnatok az irogepemet....
250 dollart adnak erte, ugy hallottam


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 17)

es akkor a fenykepezogepemrol nem is beszeltem


----------



## kandur (2004 Szeptember 17)

es meg a vizcsapomat sem lattatok, ami haboru elotti


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Hát nem tudom megkerülni,bárhogy is akarom :? .Igen ,mer' volt nekünk AZ is.Sőt a legtöbbünk akkor kezdte.Igen a Szeeex-ről van szó. 
A hivatalos álláspont -biztosan emlékeztek rá- az Aczéli elvek mentén sorjázott. /Csak a fiatalabbak kedvéért : Aczél György volt az uralkodó párt fő kultúrideológusa.Az ő hármas viszonyítási rendszerét alkalmazták minden olyan kulturális alkotás vonatkozásában ami a nagyközönség elé került és így alkalmas volt a szocialista közizlés,erkölcs és kultúra formálására./
A három T-a Tilt-Tűr-Támogat- közül a szex nyilvános megjelenítése,egyáltalán a róla szóló publikációk bármilyen formája először a Tiltott majd az évek előrehaladtával-talán ahogy Györgyünk potenciája kezdett veszíteni Aczélosságából  -átment a Tűrt kategóriába.
A hatvanas években kezdett fellazulni az addig -a témához illő-meglehetősen merev hivatalos álláspont. Az akkori 'Magyar Ifjúság' című nagypéldányszámú hetilapban Dr. Veress Pali bácsi 'Az orvos válaszol ' rovata úttörője volt a kényes és intim kérdések kendőzetlen és nyílt megválaszolásának.
Pár éve a Szex és kommunizmus c. kiállításon nyomonkövethető volt a ,,fejlődés,, a képi megjelenítésben csakúgy mint a közgondolkodásban.

Ez egy szemérmes fotó.Nem annyira izgató mint amennyire idegesítő.Pont a lényeget takarja el... :roll: Sőt a csaj még talán fiatalkorú is -látván a csíkot a szemén...


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Mert hogy is mondták ?


1. A korai nemi élet ártalmas a leány szervezetének. 

Ez igaz.De milyen korán van az a korán? 
Pofátlan férfinépek úgytartották: elbír két vödör vizet? Mer' akkor már nincs korán... :roll: 
Más országokban lazábban kezelték a kérdést,így például az NDK-ban is.
Ott fejlett volt a nudizmus.Tölünk sokan mentek kukkolni azokra a strandokra.
Ezek az urak úgy látszik együtt szellőztetnek... :roll:


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

2. Minden nő, aki pénzért árulja a szerelmet, bűnt követ el. 

Mert volt ám prostitúció akkor is.Csak 1950-ben magyarország aláírta a new-yorki egyezményt ,ami megtiltotta a prostítució nyilvánosházakban történő gyakorlatát.De hát a piaci törvények kínálat-kereslet elve mindennél erősebb volt.A kereslet meg piszok nagy volt :wink: .Tehát hozzáigazodott a kínálat is.Ez Magyarországon ma is tart.Csak most az útmenti parkolókból és erdő részekből váltak kuplerájok.Meg egyes városi kerületek részeiből.Türelmi zónák is vannak.Ez annyit jelent,hogy a lakosság türelemmel viseltetik a prostik glasszálása vonatkozásában.
A kis szemérmes...


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

3. A divatos öltözködés célja a nemi szenvedély felgyújtása és a hímek vonzása, így ez is bűnös cselekedet. 

Ez egy nagyon rosszindulatú kitétele volt az akkori kultúrpolitikának.
Még szerencse,hogy a hetvenes évek közepére -mikorra én már bőven felcseperedtem :wink: -már jelentek meg izlésformáló képes újságok és divatlapok.Ezekben már kendőzetlenebbűl hullt le a lepel az intim bájakról.Nyugatról meg áramlottak a szexmagazinok.A határokon el is vették a vámosok.Mert nekik is tetszett..Franc a pofájukba!Meztelen képek voltak az öltözőszekrények kűlső-belső ajtajain,íróaszatalok oldalán,kamaszszobák falain és ajtóin.
Amikor katona voltam 1976-78' között már magyar lapokban is jelentek meg kebelcsodák,de még működött a cenzúra :evil: . Emlékszem egyszer ruszki tiszt jött a laktanyába.A söfőrje nálunk várakozott.Az első kérdése .tört magyarsággal az volt,hogy tudunk e neki ,,mágázint '' adni Tudtunk. Persze náluk még nagyobb cikk volt ez mint nálunk.Akkoriban terjedt el,hogy mi az orosz szexkép? Hát Lenin sapka nélkül !


----------



## Laci (2004 Szeptember 17)

Hát az utolsó dörgedelem következik:

4. A szex csak akkor elfogadott, ha egy hosszan tartó, őszinte szerelem beteljesülése.

Ezt a baromságot az elvtársak sem tartották be a magánéletükben.
A társadalom is praktikusan túltette magát rajta :lol: 
Mer' hogyan várható el egy férjtől az,hogy csak a munka a közélet meg a békeharc töltse ki az életét :roll: :roll: ?Se kukkolás,se epekedés,se semmi?
A művészeket is figyelték:mit alkotnak ami talán írva vagy láttatva sértheti a közerkölcsöt. Az alábbi kép talán meglepően nyíltnak tűnik.Köztéri.Mindenki láthatta.Mégis hangsúlyosak a domborulatok.Ez egy nagyon hideg nő 8) .


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)

Mit is mondjask, vannak valami szocialista idokbeli folyoirataim, ha erdekelnek, dolgozo no meg ilyesmi.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

LAcit szerintem erdekli, attol fuggoen hol dolgozik az a dolgozno :lol:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 23)

Mivel én is dolgoztam a szocialista időkben(is),így ismertem természetesen dolgozó nőket is  .


----------



## Laci (2004 December 1)

Kis kék darab történelem
Bemutató: Trabant 601 - 1966

Az évadzáró Trabant-Wartburg találkozón figyeltem fel erre a gyönyörű, harmincnyolc éves autóra. Aztán egy fotó be is került róla a cikkbe. Aztán a tulaj észrevette. Aztán írt nekem egy levelet. Aztán találkoztunk. 

- - - - - -
Rácz Tamás 
2004. december 1., szerda 9:41 

1966. február 5-én készült el Zwickauban, egyből a magyar piacra került, július 19-én adták át első tulajdonosának, még megvan az eredeti rendszáma: CN-06-36. Kezdetben Andrássy úti autó volt, aztán a XX. kerületbe került, harminc évet töltött a Nagykőrösi út környékén. Ezek után különböző zsebszerződésekkel különböző emberek használták, majd hat évig állt egy sufniban, amíg Tibor, akit trabantos körökben csak Tiberiusként emlegetnek, meg nem látta. 

Tibornak (aki valaha telefonszerelőnek tanult, most a BM-ben "jogi cuccokat csinál", tehát nem igazán képzett autószerelő) volt egy ugyanilyen, csak 77-es kiadású autója. Az öregecske példányt favorizálta, így hát boldogan szemezett vele és a mellette árult P70-essel egy ideig, de behívták katonának, és mire leszerelt, már csak a Trabi volt meg. Végül az Úr kétezredik évében kemény 60 000 forintot kellett kifizetnie, ami egy forgalomból kivont és nem is tip-top Trabantért ugyancsak borsos ár. 

Az autó állaga azért nem volt nagyon veszélyes. Egy-két apró átalakítástól eltekintve, mint például egy későbbi modell fűtésének begányolása, minden teljesen eredeti volt - csak kopott és töredezett. Tibor egy évig járt is vele, de ráébredt, hogy nincs ez így rendjén, ő igazi veterán autót akar. A legutolsó kis csavarig visszabontották, és a Trabi nulláról épült fel újra. A folyamat fényképes dokumentációját a ezen az oldalon lehet megtalálni némi kutakodás után, a lustábbaknak csak annyit, hogy sok tucatnyi fotó készült az eseménysorozatról. 

Autó és tulajdonosa megéltek néhány kalandot a munkafolyamat során. Tibornak a legemlékezetesebb esemény egy vontatás maradt, amikor a négy kerékre ideiglenesen felszerelt csupasz vázat vitték festeni. Az autócsontvázat csak kézifékkel lehetett lassítani, legalábbis amíg a bowden el nem szakadt egy domb előtt. A megoldás adott volt: a dombtetőig a Transit húzta a Trabantot, ott helyet cseréltek és a teherautó engedte le a Trabit. Bizony, a közlekedés veszélyes üzem. 

Az eredetiség jegyében a tetőkárpit megmaradt annak a sprőd, dörzspapírszerű anyagnak, amivel az első 601-esek kigurultak Zwickauból. A többi könyörtelenül megújult. Öt hónapos karosszériamunka, festés, az egerek kiköltöztetése az ülésekből, kárpitozás, alumímiumpolírozás és a végső összeszerelés után - egy donorautó önfeláldozásának is köszönhetően - az autó készen állt a veteránvizsgára. Azaz csaknem készen állt, mert az eredeti motort valaha valaki '78-asra cserélte benne. De jött a deus ex machina: Tibor visszament az előző tulajdonoshoz megmutatni, mire jutott a Trabival, az ember meg "azt hiszem, ez még hozzá tartozik!" felkiáltással előhúzta egy hulladékkupacból az eredeti motort. 

Összességében tizenhárom hónapig, 2001 májusától 2002 júniusáig épült az autó. 90 000 forint ment a fényezőnek, 50 000 a kárpitosnak, 25 000 a lökhárító, ami jó pár éve pihent egy alkatrész-kereskedésben, csak kérni kellett. 40 000 papírokra meg még ide-oda ezért-azért valamennyi, végül 400 000 forintnál állt meg a munka. 
A Trabi letette a veteránvizsgát, megkapta OT-s (OldTimer) rendszámát, és most tökéletes. Nem egyszerűen gyári állapotú, de temérdek korabeli extrát is kapott, igazi luxus-Trabant lett belőle. Először a külső kiegészítők tűnnek fel: a legszembetűnőbb az ötágú csillagos Balesetmentes Közlekedésért bronzplakett, a két jókora ködlámpa és a Luxor márkájú zöld árnyékoló a szélvédő felett: tiszta Amerika. Szintén nagyot üt az oroszlánmancsszerű kipufogóvég, akár egy békebeli kádláb vagy XIV. Lajos kedvenc telefonasztalkájának lába. 

Utólag felszerelt extraként tolató- és - a DeLuxe-kivitelből átépített - gyári hátsó ködlámpa virít a Trabi lökhárítóján. Elegáns a narancsszín hátsó lámpabura, hiszen a Trabi hőskorában még nem volt kötelező a vörös fényű féklámpa. A gyár később az izzókra húzott piros műanyagpalástokkal gondoskodott a KRESZ-szerű fényekről. A gyönyörű H betű is korhű, eredete azonban nem tisztázott. Két réteg új fényezés került rá (a veteránosok nem normálisak). A dísztárcsák gyáriak, ezeket egy-egy küllős hatású díszgyűrű is kiegészítette, amiket Tibor gondosan leszerelt és elrakott, hogy jobban látsszon a felnik eredetisége (mondtam már, hogy nem normálisak a veteránosok?). 



A cikk még nem ért véget!


----------



## Laci (2004 December 1)

Kis kék darab történelem
Bemutató: Trabant 601 - 1966



- - - - - -
Rácz Tamás 
2004. december 1., szerda 9:41

A luxus a beltérben is mindent eláraszt. A bőrnek kellemes kárpit nem az autó gyári üléshuzata, de a korabeli prospektus szerint ilyen is létezett annak idején. Az ülések billenthetők, a háttámla dőlésszöge kevéssé ergonomikusan, de nagyon aranyosan, egy ütközőt villáskulccsal tekergetve állítható. Olyan extra tartozékok teljesítik ki a trabantozás alapélményét, mint a lábbal kapcsolható elektromos szélvédőmosó szivattyú vagy a szivargyújtó a baloldali kapcsolósorban. 

Az index visszajelzője jobbra indexelésnél jobbra, balra jelzésnél balra villog, ezt a Twingo például a mai napig nem tudta megoldani. A nyugatnémet autókhoz hasonlóan az indexkarral kapcsolható a jobb vagy bal parkolófény. A Berlin rádió középre helyezett hangszóróján vígan szól a Kossuth - igaz más semmi. Korabeli magyar gyártmányú halonnal oltó - a gyárilag kialakított helyen! 
A fűtés-szellőzés sem egyszerű a Trabin. Ha felnyitjuk a motorháztetőt (természetesen van motortér-világítás, a zajszigetelő textílián pedig ott fityeg a címke), egy gégecsövet egyik csonkról a másikra dugva választhatunk, hogy hűvös vagy valamelyest felfűtött levegő kerüljön a kabinba. A motortérben van még egy kis meglepi: a jobb első doblemez mögé pont befér a "DeLuxe-doboz", ami elegáns gyári szerszámkészletet rejt. 

A kor szelleme mégis akkor járja át az embert legintenzívebben, amikor kipakolja az autó csomagtartóját. Már eleve a zárgomb: nem az a gagyi, ami a későbbi Trabikról ismerős, hanem egy ergonomikus, két ujjal kezelhető iparművészeti műremek. Belül pedig ott a veteránbörzékről származó '64-es prospektus, korhű merkuros mentődoboz, izzókészlet, kétrészes, feltekercselhető hatalmas elakadásjelző háromszög és katonai vászonba csomagolt kis útiműhely. Térkép, autópályák és Erzsébet híd nélkül. A legszebb a pótkerékbe illeszkedő tartaléküzemanyag-tartály, kis tölcsérrel. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A gyár üzenete 
Pontosan reális időnkben szívesen gondolunk a messze történő utazásokra, kényelmesen, függetlenül, megbízhatóan, gyorsan kívánunk utazni. A "Trabant 601" teljesíti az Ön autós kívánságait. Műszakilag szakszerű, valódi értékkel, megfogható valóság. Messze távoli célok most egészen közel kerültek - a tenger, a napfény, erdő és hegyek ...
A "Trabant 601"-nél a legjobb: Ezt a gépkocsit képes megvásárolni! A találkozás első pillanatától már tartós autós időszak kezdődik. Ehhez kívánunk Önnek kellemes utazást az Ön "Trabant 601"-esével. 



VEB SACHSENRING
Automobilwerke Zwickau
Német Demokratikus Köztársaság 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Trabant 601-es kifejlesztését nem támogatták az NDK-ban, teljesen titokban folyt a dolog. 1963 végén a Lipcsei vásáron mutatták be a modellt; a pártvezetés tiltakozott, és különböző következményeket helyezett kilátásba, a nagy közönségsikerre való tekintettel 1964 júniusában mégis elkezdhették a sorozatgyártást. 
Pár száz méteren át vezethettem is a kisautót. Maradandó élményt nem hagyott bennem a trabantozás, de egy csaknem negyvenéves Trabira nézve szerintem hízelgő, ha azt mondom: úgy megy, mint bármelyik másik, jóval fiatalabb társa. Pöccre indul, normálisan gyorsul, könnyen jár a váltó, említésre sem méltó a fékhatás - a hang pedig ugyanaz a dammm-daradammdammdammdamm-daaaaaaammm, amit bármely más Trabantból hallani. 

Törökbálinton próbáltuk ki az autót, a városka határában lévő hullámvasútszerű emelkedőkön-lejtőkön a Trabi úgy vágtatott, mint a szél. Megközelítettük a félelmetes 70 km/h sebességet, kátyúkon száguldottunk át, elsőbbséget adtunk és kaptunk, világítottunk, dudáltunk és indexeltünk. Aztán visszamentünk a garázshoz, ahol az öreg kék Trabi egy felújításra váró P70 és egy metálkék Schwalbe társaságában tért nyugovóra. Éljenek boldogan még százhúsz évig! 


/TotalCar/


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 29)

Jesszusom, Laci hova csöppentem? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

Ugyan Athos1, a Trabi 100 x jobb volt mint a Zaporozsec. Én anno még versenyeztem is Trabanttal.Arról nem is beszélve, hogy kénylemeben bármikor leverte a Polski Fiat 126-ot. Volt egy haverom, szétszedte darabokra, az egész motorteret befújta gumihabbal. A tarbicsek olyan halkan duruzsolt, mint egy szerelmes dongó.


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 30)

Mi a bajod Athoskám  ?

Az eddigi kilenc kocsimból 3 volt Trabant. A legelsőt '77-ben autónyeremény betétkönyvön nyertem.Pont jókor jött ,mert katona voltam :roll: .Szerintem meg az a helyzet,hogy soha nincs akkora különbség aközött,hogy milyen autód van,mint aközött,hogy van autód vagy nincs... :wink: Jópár tízezer kilométert megtettem velük! Ma már eljárt felettük az idő,de sok jó élmény is volt velük kapcsolatban. A legfontosabb mégis az volt,hogy tömegeknek vált vele elérhetővé a kimozdulás,az utazás elfogadható és megfizethető áron.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

A Trabant az volt a volt szocialista tábor népének, mint az olaszoknak a Topolino, a németeknek a VW bogár, a franciáknak a CV2 és lehetne folytatni a sört. Azzal mindenki tisztában volt, hogy egy kicsivel gyengébb mint a Mercedes, nem annyira kényelmes mint egy Chrysler és ha nekimegy a fának akkor Porsche lesz, de mégis jó volt.


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 30)

Laci, én nem az autóidról hanem a meztelen képekrol beszélek! :shock:  Nektek férfiaknak ez természetes! :wink: Papámnak is volt Trabantja, jó kis kocsi volt, még az ajtaját sem csukhatta be más, csak O.  Viszont simán el lehetett indulni vele majdnem Prágáig, semmi baja nem volt az uton. Az biztos, hogy az auto ma elengedhetetlen a mindennapokhoz. Itthonra meggyözödésem, hogy nem szabad drága autot venni, mert megrongálják. Képzeljétek egy éjszaka párom arra ébredt, hogy a kocsin ugrálnak!  Sajnos nem tudott idoben leérni, mert akkor igen rosszul jártak volna a szarháziak. Nem tul barátságos ilyenkor, és a kis 100 kg-hoz izmos is társulnak! :wink: A veterán autokról még csak annyit, hogy még kint voltunk egy olyan helyen éltünk, amitol nem messze rendeztek veterán autós találkozót, és igen szép autócsodákat lehetett látni. A legszebb ilyen régi autókban amit láttunk, az az 1914-es (ha jól tudom) elso T Ford volt. Ha nem ez volt a neve, akkor kijavitom, ha a párom hazaért. Csodaszép állapotban volt, de sajna nem digitális kép készült róla, igy nem tudom feltenni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

:shock:


> én nem az autóidról hanem a meztelen képekrol beszélek


Nem láttál még meztelen nőt ? Na jó, megmutatom neked a Laci szerelmét, de nem mondd meg neki, hogy elárultam.


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 30)

Ez a pribék hazudik,Athos  !
Eredetileg én raktam fel a képet-Rezgő Nyárfáról  -azzal,hogy aki alatta vívja haláltusáját,az a Pitti. De képzeld kiderült,hogy nem a Pitti,hanem Csöcsi a szenvedő kéjbúvár.Az Efit meg -ami nem látszik ezen a történelmi relikvián-már,hát finoman szólva eltüntette Nyárfácska.Nekem kéretlen paparazzonak,csak az volt a vétkem,hogy Pittit gondoltam ebben a félreérthetetlen testhelyzetben.Mentségemre legyen mondva,hogy Rezgő az aktust megelőzően titoktartást és arctalanságot ígért a két hóbortosnak,amit szemmel láthatóan igyekezett is teljes altáji felületével biztosítani.... :twisted:


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 30)




----------



## Judit (2005 Január 30)

Athos, azt el ne hidd a Lacinak amit Efiről írt! Ugyanis amikor ez a kép 
készült, akkor mi nászúton voltunk Jamaicán (ezt bizonyítani tudom az ikrekkel), feküdtünk a homokos tengerparton és fehér pincérkabátos bennszülöttek rumot szolgáltak fel.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 30)

Laci írta:


> Ez a pribék hazudik,Athos  !
> Eredetileg én raktam fel a képet-Rezgő Nyárfáról  -azzal,hogy aki alatta vívja haláltusáját,az a Pitti. De képzeld kiderült,hogy nem a Pitti,hanem Csöcsi a szenvedő kéjbúvár.Az Efit meg -ami nem látszik ezen a történelmi relikvián-már,hát finoman szólva eltüntette Nyárfácska.Nekem kéretlen paparazzonak,csak az volt a vétkem,hogy Pittit gondoltam ebben a félreérthetetlen testhelyzetben.Mentségemre legyen mondva,hogy Rezgő az aktust megelőzően titoktartást és arctalanságot ígért a két hóbortosnak,amit szemmel láthatóan igyekezett is teljes altáji felületével biztosítani.... :twisted:





Szerintem meg kene lincselni a Lacit :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

Atohos1 nehogy elhidd egy szavát is annak az alávaló szalántai Rémnek. Már réges régen ki lett zárva a gittegyletből is, mert akkor mond igazat, amikor hazudni akar. Én személy szerint azt sem hiszem el, amikor kérdez. A szalántai polgármestertől van igazolásom, az egész falu aláírta a nyilatkozatot, hogy a mindenki által rettegett szalántai Rém fexik Rezgőnyárfa alatt és végzi az alsómosást. Tudniillik a Laci vállalkozó, Alsómosó kisiparos. De ezt most nem számlára csinálja, hanem maszekol. Bűnös üzelmeit nem soká folytathatja, mert szürokba lesz forgatva és utána tollba hempergetve, majd nyilvánosan kiszögezzük egy használt első világháborús vaskeresztre a cyberfalu közepén, elrettentendő a hálás utókor hasonló hajlamú vállalkozóit. 
Ez az ember elvetemült és gonosz. Hitchkok Madarak c. filmjén úgy kacagott, hogy a könnyei feláztatták a mouit. Mi Csöcsivel igazán sokat próbált martalócok vagyunk, de mindig meg kell innunk egy kis erősítő szeszt, ha sajnos eszünkbe jut.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 30)

Ez igy van sajnos ahogy az Efi irja Szornyu. Multkor rajtakaptak kiskoru doglott teknosok megrontasan is Az allatkert akvariuma elott egy szomoru esos pentek delutan , amikor a nap is sutott, es a madarak is csiripeltek, a lodenkabatjat nyitogatta mezei hobozlik ketrece elott. Elvetemult alak :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

Azután átmászott a biztonsági rácson és leszaggatta a kondorkeselyű nyakáról a tollakat, mert kellett a kispárnába Rezgő Nyárfa alá. A kondorkeselyű nyaka azóta is kopasz !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 30)

Azota csak kopasznyaku keselyunek hivjuk.A buvarhencsert is o rontotta el, mar csak 3 laba van es a bal szarnya hianyzik . Onvedelembol , csupasz nyakat pikejek boritjak, es almaban uveghangon visitozik. Brehmel is felvette a kapcsolatot es atkerte magat a patascsoruek alcsoportjaba mert akkor kulon ketrecet kap. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

De mindez nem elég. Legutóbbi bűncselekménye az volt, hogy kizsebelte a kengurut. Szerencsétlen állat azóta olyan mint egy magyar dzsentry, üres a zsebe és ugrál. A denevéreket is megrontotta, amióta vele találkoztak teljesen megbolondultak és fejjel lefelé alszanak. Mi szerencsére Csöcsivel hamar észbekaptunk és fokhagymakoszorút hordunk a nyakunkban, valamint némi szenteltvizet kicsi csiszolt üvegben. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 30)

Athos, csak hogy ertsd miert haragszunk re, elmeselem hogy az allatkert egy resze tele volt Lamaval, Mar egy darabot sem talalsz , mert ugy megverte oket, hogy kizarolag tevekent lehet bemutatni oket. A szerencsessebbek dromedarok lettek. Ezt hivja o genmanipulacionak furkosbottal :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

Teljesen egyetértek Csöcsivel. Nagyon jó érzés azért, hogy van itt a zártosztályon valaki, aki fel meri emelni a szavát az igazságtalanság és a kisebbségeket sújtó attrocitások ellen. Amit a szalántai Rém művel, az közönséges diszkrimináció. Tudniillik az egész ott kezdődött, hogy a szalántai azt hitte, hogy a láma az kicsi tehén és nem értette, hogy miért nem folyik a nyála. Elkezdte gúnyolni és a láma leköpte. A láma nem hibás, mert az mindenkit leköp. Erre a szalántai nekiesett egy furkósbot nevű göcsörtös fával, ami ráadásul lakkozatlan volt és nagy valószínűséggel nem is volt magyar termék és púposra verte a lámát. Amikor odarohantak a teremőrök, hogy elkérjék a ruhatári jegyét, az arcukba rázta a vörös szőnyeget, amin Nyikolaj Szergejevics Hruscsov elvtársnak, a Szovjet Szocialista Szövetségi Köztársaság Kommunista Pártja első titkárának muzeális sáros lábnyoma volt, mely sarat a Dnyeszter nevű folyó melletti dácsa mellől importálta Magyarországra a nagy férfiú. A szőnyegrázás miatt a teremőrök szilikózist kaptak és fél deci rumot védőitalként és Lajos bácsi nyilt sipcsonttörést szenvedett amikor a szalántai kiverte a szájából a lócsontból faragott úttörősípot.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 30)

Én úgy tudom, hogy Laci nagy horderejű tudományos felfedezést tett a láma szemszínével kapcsolatban. Felfedezte, hogy a lámának sötétkék szeme van.
Ennek hangot is adott egy dalocska formájában a falu főutcáján, hogy aszongya:
"Lám a szeme, lám a szeme sötétkék
mégsem vagyok a babámnak elég szép..."


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

Valoban igy van tegnap nagy buliba volt es osszekeverte a szezont a fazonal. :lol:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 30)

Tényleg buliban voltam tegnap is meg előtte is,de csak alkoholmentes sört ittam,csórikáim  .Holnap kiosztom ezt a két svihákot.Az Efi most erősebbnek érzi magát,hogy haza csámpázott ez a kelekótya Viagra Farsról :roll: . Most megyek csicsikálni,mert most jöttem meg Ferihegyről és tele van a bogyóm ezzel a hétvégével.Nem tudtam nyugodtan ülni egy órát sem a zrityómon.Ha minden simán megy kipihenem magám.Feltéve ha nem ezzel a két ágrólszagadtal álmodok,mert még végig zokognám az éjszakát :twisted: .


----------



## Athos1 (2005 Január 30)

Akkor a véleményezéssel még várok egy keveset!  Hajrá Laci! :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 30)

Judit írta:


> Ennek hangot is adott egy dalocska formájában a falu főutcáján, hogy aszongya:
> "Lám a szeme, lám a szeme sötétkék
> mégsem vagyok a babámnak elég szép..."


és még a nótát sem tuggya helyesen, mert aszongya:
"Láma szeme láma szeme sötétpiros,
mégse vagyok a babámnak elég csinos...."
De maga a kérdés feltevése is rossz, mert hogy mondhat egy ilyen sötétben bujkáló, rémhíreket terjesztő ellenforradalmár küllemű körözött alak olyan szép magyar jelzőt magáról, mint a szép, vagy a csinos, hiszen valójában nem elég szép, hanem elég randa. Szalántán kedves népi hagyomány, hogy a rossz gyerekeket az arcképével ijesztgetik, tavaly pedig a balatoni halászegylet az arcképe felmutatásával törte fel a Balaton jegét, a kép láttán a Balaton jege riant és riantan átrohant az északi partra.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

Laci írta:


> Tényleg buliban voltam tegnap is meg előtte is,de csak alkoholmentes sört ittam,csórikáim  .:twisted: .



kutyadat is vitted a buliba? :roll:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 31)

Ezek az ebek attól feküdtek ki,hogy megszagolták Efit és Csöcsit :roll: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

Efike írta:


> Judit írta:
> 
> 
> > Ennek hangot is adott egy dalocska formájában a falu főutcáján, hogy aszongya:
> ...






Ez igy van. Amikor a szalantai fenykepet bedobtam a Viagra Falsnal a folyoba, az az en pincembe akart elbujni ilyedteben, mar mint a folyo. Most uj szivatyukat szerelek a kornyekre. Az nemzetkozi lamavedelmi bizotsag moratoriumban felyezte ki mejseges felhaborodasat a szalantai lama veres ugyeben. es a szalantai remet , nemzetunk szegyenenek titulalta. A hir pikanteriaja, hogy a szalantai penzehes rem , rogton tanfolyamokat inditott, Hogy csinaljunk lamabol tevet furkosbottal ,cimmel Alcim, Genmanipulacio piszkavassal es srofhuzoval.A tanfolyam 8 napon tul gyogyul :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 31)

Namármost a pécsi Állatkert arra kényszerült, hogy a látogatók és a zokogva követelőző gyerekek miatt lámét éllítson elő.





Ez az itt látható láma eredetileg egy barna színű kétpupú teve. (Teve van egypupu, van kétpupú, van négypupú, sőt több. ) Az Állatkert igazgatósága közbeszerzési eljárás mellőzésével - a sürgősség miatt - beszerzett egy kétpupú alig használt tevét valamint egy hidraulikus gőzvasalóval kombinált prést. A teve rúgott és harapott, de mint Slószner Alfréd elsőosztályú állatgondozó megjegyezte " alakul, mint púpos gyerek a prés alatt". Az alaki formázás után az eredeti barna szőrzet hidrogénezése már semmiség volt.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 31)

Micsoda szegyen, hogy a politkusaink altal pitianernek minosulo, az allamkaszaban megmaradt , nepnek szant alamizsnat, a szalantai rem altal elkovetett , szadista buncselekmenyek eltitkolasara kell forditani. Egy orszag ehezik, gyerekek iskola tej nelkul, koldusok az utcan alszanak, es O belekenyszeriti az orszagot egy Lama keszitoi eljaras kidolgozasaba. A nepszabadsagnak adott intejuban azt fejtegette , hogy az osi magyar hagyomanyokat kovetve mint Botond bizancnal, oszekeverte a lamat a nagykapuval. Igy akarta szornyu tettet egyszeru tevedese silanyitani. Javaslom egy partatlan nemzetkozi lamaugyi bizotsag azonnali letrehozasat, es szigoru vizsgalatot kell inditani, a gen sebeszet ilyen jellegu tulkapasainak megfekezesere. Javaslom a Szalantai Rem azonnali folfugeszteset a kozelben allo akacfara, Valamint a hazkutatas soran lefoglalt teveborbol keszult kacaganyok azonali megsemisiteset. Tiltakozom a vizsgalat hatraltatasara , a szalantai rem altal eloidezett, hofuvasok , es a hideg ido ellen is . :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 31)

Igen. Aláírtam én is az aláírásgyűjtő ívet. Ebben a velejéig mocskos ügyben felvettem a kapcsolatot Polt Péter államügyész úrral, de a dolog úgy néz ki, hogy alulról jövő civil kezdeményezés formájában kell kezelni az ügyet, mert Polt Péter előre közölte, hogy 90 évre titkosítják a vádiratot, mint a székesfehérvári maffia ügyét, másrészt ő meg van elégedve a szarvaival és nem akar púpot. Szóval a szalántai Rém keze oda is elért. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy feljelentette a pécsi Állatkert gazdasági igazgatóját azért, hogy közbeszerzési eljárás mellőzésével vásároltak hidraulikus gőzvasalót. Az Állatkert visszaperelte Lacit, hogy tönkretette a lámát, mire ez a szörnyeteg azzal védekezett, hogy értéknövelő beavazkozást végzett, hiszen a teve az drágább mint a láma.Lámáért nem lehet arab boszorkányt venni, de tevéért igen. És amig ezek a bűnös üzelmek folynak a nép éhezik és az Állatkert felemelt villanydijjal gőzöli lámává a tevét. Förtelem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Az ivet en is megkaptam, alairtam iktattam es gondoskodtam rola, hogy az Ensz idevonatkozo szervezetei megkapjak. Hazank ujra negativ szinben tundokol a vilagterkepen. A vilag jelentosebb sajtoiban e gyalazatos tett a cimlapon szerepel. Ma tobb uzletben nem szolgaltak ki. Ehezo csaladom eletbentartasa erdekeben szarazkenyeret kellett lopnom a Unaited prezligyarbol. medig sulyed meg ez a nemzet. A Toronto Star a cimlapon foglalkozik az esettel. A nyeresegvagybol elkovetett lamaatalakitas aljas modszerekkel cimszo alatt, a canadai alatvedo egyesuletek fontolgatjak , hogy haduzenetet kuldenek magyarorszagnak. A diplomaciai kapcsolatot mar is tobb orszag megszuntette es nagykovetet viszahivta. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 1)

Ahá! Akkor ezért nem kaptam párizsit a boltban. Ebédre orosz hússaláta volt kiírva, a konyhásnő azt mondta: nincs, nem küldtek az oroszok!
Az olasz felvágottat is hiányoltam és a kínai csirkét is. 
Azt hiszem most nagy sz*rban vagyunk! Mindezt a Laci lámaátalakítási akciója miatt! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 1)

Orulok, hogy te is latod az ugy sulyosagat, es az ikrek latjak karat a szalantai rem aldatlan tevekenysegenek :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 2)

Most mit vagytok ugy oda? Meg vissza is? Manapsag mar egy koszos tevet se lehet lamava alkitani? Hol van innen a szabadsag, testveriseg, egynlotlenseg, palinka es mas nagy eszmek viragba borult szekertarto rudja? Hat ezert kuzdottunk a Csocsi eletet megveto batorsaggal, ezert ontottuk az Efi holt tenger altal elsozott veret es a Laci palinkajat, hogy valami ocsmany lobby szervezetek igy beletaposhassanak a szent szolopresbe lukas zoknival es semmibe vegyek a vilag oly sokat szenvedett es kizsakmanyolt lamait?! :evil: 
Hova tunt a halhatatlan szellem olomsulyu szarnyalasa a szemetes kukak osszecsattano hangjatol zengo szferak mennyei magassagaba melyek oly vegtelen gyonyorrel tudtak eltolteni a sztalinista pribekek rozsaszinuen rezdulo lelki cizellait hogy meg a szentektol megrontott kiskoru kocsmai rovott multu dijbirkozok is aranyesonek beillo zwack szilvapalinkat meghazudtolo konnyekkel tudtak aztatni a Februari kiscseripusztai nap heveben megrepedezett osi rogoket hogy a lamak az evszados elnyomasbol hajnalcsillagkent ebredo tudatuk birtokaban boldogan legelhessenek?
Szegyen! :5:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 2)

Látom Pitti, azért téged is megzavart ez az ügy!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 2)

pitti írta:


> Most mit vagytok ugy oda? Meg vissza is? Manapsag mar egy koszos tevet se lehet lamava alkitani? Hol van innen a szabadsag, testveriseg, egynlotlenseg, palinka es mas nagy eszmek viragba borult szekertarto rudja? Hat ezert kuzdottunk a Csocsi eletet megveto batorsaggal, ezert ontottuk az Efi holt tenger altal elsozott veret es a Laci palinkajat, hogy valami ocsmany lobby szervezetek igy beletaposhassanak a szent szolopresbe lukas zoknival es semmibe vegyek a vilag oly sokat szenvedett es kizsakmanyolt lamait?! :evil:
> Hova tunt a halhatatlan szellem olomsulyu szarnyalasa a szemetes kukak osszecsattano hangjatol zengo szferak mennyei magassagaba melyek oly vegtelen gyonyorrel tudtak eltolteni a sztalinista pribekek rozsaszinuen rezdulo lelki cizellait hogy meg a szentektol megrontott kiskoru kocsmai rovott multu dijbirkozok is aranyesonek beillo zwack szilvapalinkat meghazudtolo konnyekkel tudtak aztatni a Februari kiscseripusztai nap heveben megrepedezett osi rogoket hogy a lamak az evszados elnyomasbol hajnalcsillagkent ebredo tudatuk birtokaban boldogan legelhessenek?
> Szegyen! :5:






Enek van palinkaja :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 2)

Ez a Pitti féle védőbeszéd gondolkodóba ejtett. Azt mindig is tudtuk, hogy a szalántai Rém erőszakos, durva, rettenetes és kegyetlen, de a legújabb bűncselekményében új elem, hogy nem ütötte vágta a lámát, nem törte el a lábát, nem vert szarvakat a fejére, hanem csak a hátát püfölte mexállottan. Mindez a tudatosság, mely mindezidáig a szalántai Rémnek nem volt sajátja, arra enged következtetni, hogy felsőbb sugallatnak engedelmeskedett, vagyis a Pitti klán keze betette a lábát, szürke eminenciásként vedeli a pálinkát és kacag, miközben mi a stalántai Rémet vádoljuk, holott a szalántai Rém csak az eszköz ebben a bűntényben. Megfontolandó Csöcsi lovag felvetése, mely a Magyar Köztársaság nemzetközi elszigetelődésére mutat rá. Mindez megint megerősíteni láccik az eredeti logikai levezetésemet, hiszen pontosan ez az, ami a Pitti klán érdekében állt. Magyarország nemzetközi megvetése azt eredményezi, hogy az EU piacain felhalmozott Palinka Hungaricum értéktelenné válik és lekerül a polcokról. Az EU kereskedők boldogan kapnak a Pitti klán felajánlásán, és mélyen áron alul értékesítik a pálinkát. Szóval ez áll a láma ügy hátterében, a pálinkatartalákok megszerzése, a tőzsdei manipuláció.
A pálinkafelvásárlás után pedig egyszerűen közölni fogják, hogy a lámák megverése nem szervezetten történt, hanem egy elszigetelődött szalántai elem beilleszkedési problémájának kigyűrűzése a láma hátán, a pálinka visszakerülne a polcokra, de nincs. Az EU alkoholistái tüntetést szerveznek Brüsszelben, hogy miért nincs Palinka Hungaricum a polcokon, és ekkor jön a Pitti klán és extraprofittal értékesíti ugyanazt a pálinkát, amelyet beszerzési áron alul felvásárolt. 
Világ Alkoholistái Egyesüljetek !


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 2)

Na itt a két pribék egyike -álruhában-megpróbálja hintalóvá átalakítani a szamarat,míg a másik fotózza... :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 2)

Laci ! Egész jól áll neked a turbán :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 2)

Ez tenyleg a Laci, Multkor loval most szamarral? :shock: Es ha feltekenysegi drama lesz az ugybol? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Sikerult lencsevegre kapni a Szalantai Szatir autojat :shock: Szegyelhetne magat. Fiatalkoruak megrontasa Fuj


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 4)

:shock: Micsoda fertő ! A múltkor a szamárt búbolta hátulról ( lásd: szodómia ) most meg ez. Legalább kiírná, hogy csak 18 éven felülieknek, szülői felügyelettel. :5:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Szalanta folkerult a vilagterkepre, koszonheto ez a Szalantai rem aldatlan munkajanak :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 4)

Minden rosszban van valami jó. Viszont a szalántai polgármester nem örül ennek a kétes dicsőségnek. Legutóbbi levelében azt írta, hogy az egész falu örül annak, hogy a szalántai Rém a zártosztályon van, és azért imádjoznak, hogy maradjon is ott. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Ha rajtam mulik , kise teszi a labat innen. Eltorom es megeszuk ropinak. Multkor aszonta a foorvosnak hogy mi terorizaljuk. Hat a Pastoral a tanum , hogy mi ilyet nem teszunk. O szent ember, o nem hazudik :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 4)

Aljas rágalom. Ha mi lennénk a terroristák, akkor minket hívnának Rémnek. De bennünket mindenki csak szeretettel becéz, Efikének, Csöcsikének, babusgat, kényeztet. A feleségem még a málnaszörpös páncélingemet is sk. pucerálja, hogy kárt ne tegyen benne idegenkezüség. Lehet-e ennél nagyobb megbecsülés ?
Pastoral valóban szent ember. Nem is ember. Szent. 
Most betettem a frigiderbe, mert túlhevült a szentségtől.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 4)

Ki ne vedd :shock: Hidegben nem fertoz anyira :shock: Sajnos eljott a hetvege, es a varkastelyom var, kastelyom allagan javitani koll, most asom a vizesarkot, Duli ostorral tartja feken az algatorokat. Combkozepig ero borcsizmaban bor bikiniben kibontott hajal es szoges korbacsal selymes hangon parancsokat osztogat. Zabalni valo. Ebben egyetertek a krokodilokkal. Lehe hogy veszunk piranha preto-kat is . Az orvos szerint jo fogyokurara. A multheten esett 50 cm ho olvadasnak indult, vasarnap +7 fok lesz. Keszenleti allapotot rendeltem el a pinceben . mar egy hete nem fogyasztok folyadekot, hogy az esetleges talajviz, es csotoret elharithassam. Duli elokeszitette a buvarruhakat is.Rongy eletem az arvizelharitas szolgalataban. Hetfon reszletes beszamolmat olvashatjatok, a niagarai arvizkarosultak javara rendezett kamillateas partyrol es reumakezelesi szaktanacsadasrol. Palinkam sajnos a raktarosok negativ, mondhatnam aljas tevekenysegebol kifolyolag nincs, igy az esetleges tudogyulladasommal jaro korhazi koltsegeket kenytelen leszek rajuk terhelni. Legyetek jok, es szigyatok a raktarosokat


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 4)

Efi írta :

,,...De bennünket mindenki csak szeretettel becéz, Efikének, Csöcsikének, babusgat, kényeztet. ''

Tényleg ! Mert olyan a képetek,mint a Babának ! A szomszéd lovának :twisted: !


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 4)

Az meg Te vagy, mert lóvá lettél téve :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

Az mindig hagya magat, na megjottem a kastelybol. Nem volt arviz. Pedig kacsas uszogumit is vittem. A krokodilok bokaig ero jegben kopkodtek. Nem lesz ez igy jo. Duli kiberelt egy videot , valami harmadik jegkorszakrol szol, amibe majdnem mindenki megfagy, es nagyszeru. Mar tudom , hogy ilyen lehules eseten kell keresni egy 18 eves kolkot aki tugya mit koll csinalni. irany a konyvtar es ne higy a rendoroknek. Mostmar mindent tudunk. Eladom a Duli bundait, lehet hogy morcos lesz? Kozvetlen a film megtekintese utan atkapcsoltunk az idojarasjelentesre, nagy viharokat, es komoly lehulest emlegettek. Hogy en mit emlegettem azt most nem reszletezem. Azt hiszem a szomszedok megtudtak , hogy a Szalantai remmel allok kapcsolatban, ferde szemmel neznek ram . Tiszta kina. Letagadtam a pasit. Igy is csak a masik oldalon a falhoz lapulva mernek elmenni a haz elott. Hiaba , eloiteletek. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 7)

Gebedj meg,ha letagadtál :twisted: !
Nálunk is nagyon cidri van. -25 volt a rekord ma hajnalban Szabolcsban.
Nekem nem kell vízbetöréstől tartanom. Házat építettem,nem tengeralattjárót... :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

A lopott palinkabol mar csak telik hazra :twisted: Kulomben is hiaba tagadtalak le , senki nem hitt nekem. A lamaveresi ugy ota minden magyart szemmel tartanak. Mar lehalgatjak a telefonomat is. Ejszakara odaallitom a Dulit az ablakba, tole megijednek, igy talan nem gyujtsak fol :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 7)

Pont a Te gagyarászásodért hallgatják le a telefonodat :twisted: . Azé' van amitől már ők is undorodnak...Duli lehet,hogy az ablakban áll,de a Te képeddel riogatja a behatolókat :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

Gyalazkodik a rossebb :evil: En csak valasztekossan , igyekezve, hogy senkit meg ne bantsak, igyekszem ecsetelni szornyuseges mivoltodat. Olyan rosz termeszeted van , hogy kedves felesegedet, a vilag nyolcadik csodajakent tartjak szamon, hogy kozel mer menni hozzad :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 7)

Legalázatosabb hódolattal koszöntelek ó jégmezők lovagja. Karikára kerekedett szemekkel figyelem küzdelmedet az időjárás viszontagságaival és a szalántai Rémmel, ó hogy csodállak, hogy széles vállaidon hordozni bírod e terhet. Én jöttem volna, hogy segítsek, de a CanadaHun oldalaira, hun be tudok lépni, hun meg nem. Valaki mindig bezárja az ajtót a zártosztályon belülről, ha kimenőn vagyok akkor egy fél napig is dörömbölnöm kell, hogy beeresszenek. Eddig ez fordítva működött. 
Bátorkodom javasolni, hogy vásároljál egy 380 voltról működö gépjárműalkatrészek mosásához használatos un. gőzborotvát. Ennek kettős értelme lenne. Egyrészt nagy hatékonysággal tudnád kiolvasztani a krokodilokat a jégből, másrészt a szalántai Rém képesebb feléről is levinné a 25 fokban odafagyott borostát.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 7)

Az idojaras mar meg sem kotyan , de a Rem, az remes. Alig birok vele. Alig varom hogy a jeg fogsagabol kiszabaduljanak kieheztetett krokodiljaim, es csaladlatogatasra indulok szalantara. A krokcsikat mar beoltattam veszetseg es minden egyebb nyavaja ellen, ki tudja mi var minket szalantan. Nem szeretnem ha gyomorrontast kapnanak szegenyek :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 8)

Dulika is kiérdemelte a 'Hős feleség' címet :twisted: . Azért az jelent valamit,hogy a kiéhezett krokodilok sem támadnak meg! Nem? Mint eledel eszükbe sem jutsz  . Inkább vállalják a keserves éhhalált :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 8)

Remélem a krokodil nem eszik békát. Tudniillik a krokikat nagyon kellemesen lehetne tárolni a szalántai Rém házával szemközti tavacskában és alkalmas időpontban vadászatra ugrasztani őket. Csak a békákért fáj a szivem, nehogy megsérüljenek a krokikkal való találkozásban.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 8)

Laci írta:


> Dulika is kiérdemelte a 'Hős feleség' címet :twisted: . Azért az jelent valamit,hogy a kiéhezett krokodilok sem támadnak meg! Nem? Mint eledel eszükbe sem jutsz  . Inkább vállalják a keserves éhhalált :twisted:




Mister Rem. Krokodiljaim, minden este emlekeztetve vannak, hogy on siman tojasrantottat csinalt a krokodilok tojasaibol, hagymaval, es fokhagymas piritossal. Mar sz betus szavakat sem merek elottuk kiejteni, mert a ket inches vasracsot siman atharapjak es futva igyekeznek szalanta fele. A bekakert nem kell agodni, szoros kapcsolatban allok veluk


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 8)

Tudjuk azert vagy beka alruhaban ,mert varod hogy egy szep lany csokjaval kiralyfiva valtoztason, :lol: 
De meg nem jott el ez az ido :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 8)

Az ido eljott, a lany nem :wink:


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 8)

csocsike írta:


> Az ido eljott, a lany nem :wink:


Hat ezt megertem. En se mentem volna. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 8)

csocsike írta:


> Az ido eljott, a lany nem :wink:



Ez pech. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 8)

pitti írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Az ido eljott, a lany nem :wink:
> ...



Teged majd jol megruglak, nem adtal palinkat. Ne is gyere mert lelacizlak :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 8)

:shock: Már megint nem adott pálinkát ? Nem találoxavakat. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 8)

az a baj, hogy palinkat sem. Egyik motoros haverom megholt tegnap. Frontalisan utkozott egy autoval. O 170 km-el ment, az auto 100 al. Az autoban is meghalt az utas, es ket sulyos serult van . A srac 29 eves volt :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 8)

Borzalmas az ilyen hir.


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 8)

Ne haragudj Csöcsike, de nem érzek semmi részvétet. Aki 170-el megy az meg is érdemli. Az autóst sajnálom, aki 100-al ment.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Valahol igazad van. Aki hulye , megerdemli, de az autos , vetlen volt. Meg is a haverom volt , es meg is nekunk kell temetni. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 9)

Az én két gyönyörűséges észlényem, Erez meg Árik is kipróbálták a gyorshajtást. Citroennel, Mazdával, Peugeottal 190-el. Persze elmesélték. Aztán egy hónapig nem tárgyaltam velük. Egy hónap után megmutattam a statisztikát, hogy Izraelben több ember halt meg az utakon, mint az összes eddigi háborúban. Megértették.


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 9)

Igazad volt,Efi !


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 9)

Igazad volt,Efi !


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 9)

Te csak ne adj nekem igazat :evil: Láttam a TV-ben a busójárást. Akkor lett vége. amikor megjelentél álarc nélkül :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 9)

Gonosz dög vagy :twisted:  ! Este voltam a busójáráson,amikor meggyújtották a máglyát.Reméltem,hogy a két csufi -Te és Csöcsi-is rá kerültök.De jobb,hogy nem,mert nem emeltétek volna annyira a télbúcsúztató fényét,mint amennyire bebüdösítettétek volna a levegőt :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 9)

FOtok nincsenek ilyen maglyan valo egetesrol?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Laci írta:


> Igazad volt,Efi ![/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Te mit ac igazat az Efinek, majd a Pitti jol megrug :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Laci írta:


> Gonosz dög vagy :twisted:  ! Este voltam a busójáráson,amikor meggyújtották a máglyát.Reméltem,hogy a két csufi -Te és Csöcsi-is rá kerültök.De jobb,hogy nem,mert nem emeltétek volna annyira a télbúcsúztató fényét,mint amennyire bebüdösítettétek volna a levegőt :twisted:




Nem lesz ennek jo vege gyermekem :evil: Hidd el en csak jot akarok. Vedd le azt az alarcot, anyira nem lehetsz csunya :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 9)

Mi van itt boszorkanyt uzunk vagy egetunk ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 9)

Latom egy kis melegert meg a boszisagot is bevallalod :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 9)

Milyen jó volt Jeanne d' Arc-nak, hogy nem kellett fagyoskodnia.


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)

Az alábbi fotókból is kitűnik,hogy a két strici randább,mint ezek a busók,akik a néphit szerint őrületbe és menekülésbe kényszerítették a törököt...


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)

-12 fok volt és óriási tömeg...


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)




----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)




----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)

Efi és Csöcsi itt választhat megnyerőbbet az eredeti ,,gyári'',már elnyűtt és sokat tépett pofázmány helyett.... :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 10)

Ezek a fejek a tavszi vedléseidből maradtak vissza ? :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)

Igen ! De még így is Neked meg a Csöcsinek hosszú-hosszú évekre jelenthet egy kultúrált és szalonképes fizimiskát,mert a jelenlegit csak közbotrány okozás kockázatával viselhetitek :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 10)

Csöcsikém fényezzed a kardod, mert a szalántai Rém, már megint nem fér a bőrébe. Azt már tudom, hogy élve fogom megnyúzni, de kell az egyetértésed, hogy kitömessem avagy sem. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 10)

Hol a széllelbélelt sorstársad? Csak nem a még fényezetlen kardjába dőlt :roll: ?


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 10)

Elfogyott a szidolja, elment vásárolni. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

Efike írta:


> Csöcsikém fényezzed a kardod, mert a szalántai Rém, már megint nem fér a bőrébe. Azt már tudom, hogy élve fogom megnyúzni, de kell az egyetértésed, hogy kitömessem avagy sem. :shock:






Efikem , szerintem tomesd ki. Had legyen az utokor szamara elrettento pelda a genmanipulacioval szuletett Szalantai Rem. Olyan csuf hogy a sokol radio sem hozza szol :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 10)

Igaz. Ha meglátod lesokol.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 10)

Szalanta hataraban figyelmezteto tablak vannak elhejezve. Mindenki csak salyat felelosegre lephet be a faluba. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 12)

megvan!


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 13)

:shock: Mi van meg ?


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 13)

Ha beütöd a Google keresőbe (képkeresés) csak úgy simán szalánta, ott a Laci fényképe!


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 13)

Leona írta:


> Ha beütöd a Google keresőbe (képkeresés) csak úgy simán szalánta, ott a Laci fényképe!


Ez az? :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 13)

Ez Bálint gazda ( ha jól látom), vagy ha átvesszük az új divatot, Valentin gazda...A Laci fotója a harmadik lapon van,.


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 13)

Leona írta:


> Ez Bálint gazda ( ha jól látom), vagy ha átvesszük az új divatot, Valentin gazda...A Laci fotója a harmadik lapon van,.


En is ott kerestem de nem lattam. :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 13)

Próbáld ezzel, hátha sikerül.
http://images.google.co.hu/images?q=szalánta&amp;hl=hu&amp;lr=&amp;start=60&amp;sa=N&amp;filter=0


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 13)

De aranyos ez a Laci!
halank orokke uldozni fog, hogy a canadahun oldalat is feltetted.
Sajnos az a topicot lenyultak de nagyon jo hogy igy is segitettel reklamozni Zsoltikat.
:656:


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 14)

Sziasztok  !

Igazán nagyon örülök,hogy szűkebb pátriám és a Canadahun ilyen népszerű a 'Google' keresője szerint,de én nem tettem fel semmit sehova.
Valószínűleg véletlenül adja ki azokat az adatokat,amiket kiad.
Engem is meglepett... :roll: 
Persze ezerszer jobb,mintha a Csöcsi és az Efi képe lenne fenn   !


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

Ugye nem haragszol, hogy elárultalak?  Amikor először megláttam én is csodálkoztam....


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 14)

Laci írta:


> Persze ezerszer jobb,mintha a Csöcsi és az Efi képe lenne fenn   !


Nagyon gondolkodom azon, hogy a CanadaHun -nak be kellene perelni a Google-t, mert ha kiderül, hogy ilyen pofázmányok is vannak a listán, akkor az úri közönség hátrahőköl és megriad. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Laci írta:


> Sziasztok  !
> 
> Igazán nagyon örülök,hogy szűkebb pátriám és a Canadahun ilyen népszerű a 'Google' keresője szerint,de én nem tettem fel semmit sehova.
> Valószínűleg véletlenül adja ki azokat az adatokat,amiket kiad.
> ...






A szalantai rem ujabb disznosaga. Nem eleg hogy szemelyesen riogatja a gyermekeket es fiatal vedtelen matronakat, hanem mar az internett oldalain is, micsoda ferto :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

Laci írta:


> Sziasztok  !
> 
> Igazán nagyon örülök,hogy szűkebb pátriám és a Canadahun ilyen népszerű a 'Google' keresője szerint,de én nem tettem fel semmit sehova.
> Valószínűleg véletlenül adja ki azokat az adatokat,amiket kiad.
> ...


Nem véletlenül  . A kulcsszó Szalánta, ott a fotód alatt, erre "talált" rá a kereső....


----------



## Laci (2005 Február 14)

Köszönöm Leona  !

Figyelted,hogyan milyen vehemensen tiltakozik a két hebrehurgya  ?
Hát tehetek én róla,hogy az Ő pofalemezüket egy köptetővel asszociálják :roll: ? Há' nem?


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)




----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Laci írta:


> Köszönöm Leona  !
> 
> Figyelted,hogyan milyen vehemensen tiltakozik a két hebrehurgya  ?
> Hát tehetek én róla,hogy az Ő pofalemezüket egy köptetővel asszociálják :roll: ? Há' nem?





Nem :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

csocsike írta:


> Laci írta:
> 
> 
> > Köszönöm Leona  !
> ...


Mi nem? :?:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Amit nem akarsz. Te mit nemakarsz? Na azt nem :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

csocsike írta:


> Amit nem akarsz. Te mit nemakarsz? Na azt nem :evil:


És amit akarok?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Mi vagyok en ? Jos :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 14)

csocsike írta:


> Mi vagyok en ? :shock:


Hol kezdjem a leirast?


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 14)

Az elején.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

pitti írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Mi vagyok en ? :shock:
> ...





Le ne ird :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 14)




----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

csocsike írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > csocsike írta:
> ...


Tán' valamit titkolsz??


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Amiota azt mondta itt valaki, hogy bizhatok bennetek , azota mindent titkolok :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

Helyes. Bennünk bízhatsz ,nem mondjuk el senkinek , csak leadjuk a CNN csatornán csúcsidőben.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Tudtam , hogy szerecc :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

Látom, hogy sokkol


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Ujabban egyik csapas a masik utan :shock: Meg meg a Pitti is itt van :evil:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

A Pitti szeret az a csapás, vagy ha nem szeret???


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

A Pitti a csapas :twisted:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 14)

Viszont jó képei vannak.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Az lehet, ugyesen rajzolgat. Mukincs hamisitasert mar tobszor is kerestek, aze bujkal a zartosztalyon :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 14)

Leona írta:


> Viszont jó képei vannak.


Ezt ugy kellett volna hogy jo kepu vagyok. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Nem vak az a leany :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 14)

Vak tyúk is talál szemet :roll:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 15)

Efike írta:


> Vak tyúk is talál szemet :roll:


Ja. Meg a vak kakas is......


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 15)

:shock: Na most, ha a vak kakas megtalálja a vak tyúkot, akkor lesz a vaktojás ?


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 15)

Nos, ha véletlenül megtalálják egymást, akkor még egymáson kívül mást is meg kell találni, hogy legyen a vak tojásból csibe  
Ezt onnan tudom, hogy nagyi tartott tyúkokat régen..


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 15)

Amit még mindig nem értek, az az, hogy ha a vak kakas mektalálja a vaktyukot és a vaktyuk tojik egy vaktojást, akkor 
1,/ vakcsirke kel e ki a vaktojásból, ha a vaktyúk költi ki,
2,/ vakcsirke kel e ki a vaktojásból, ha nem vaktyúk költi ki,
3,/ vakcsirke kel-e ki a vaktojásból, ha inkubátorban költik ki.
4,/ Mit tojik a vakkakas.


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 15)

A 4. kérdésedre tudom a választ, a többire nem


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 15)

Na akkor most itt van egy okostojas ! :44: 
Mi volt elobb a vaktyuk vagy a vaktojas ?
Amikor a vaktyuk megtalalta a szemet ,
abbol lett a szemestojas es ami abbol ki kelt ,
az ott kapirgal a szemet dombon . 
Igy szuletett a szemet-szemert !


----------



## Laci (2005 Március 3)

Kádárné Mercedesze
Kiszolgált járgányok
RTL Klub Híradó - Kiss Henrietta
2005-03-02 20:40:16


Kádár Jánosné egykori szuperjárgánya a maga idejében fullextrásnak számított, ez dukált a pártfőtitkárnénak. 


Vannak autók, amiket kultikus tisztelet övez, és amelyekbe egy átlagember soha nem ülhetett volna bele. Csakhogy mára már mindez a múlté. Merthogy az egykori miniszteri autók mára jobbára kiszolgált csotrogányként várnak a szebb napokra. Eric Honecker autóját miniszterszállítás helyett ugyanis az új tulajdonos Szilágyi László sertéshús szállítására használta. 

László véletlenül jutott a rangos járgányhoz, és akkor még el sem tudta képzelni, hogy egy 10 gyermekes asztalosnak valóban eladnak egy ilyen autót. De álma megvalósult, és azóta már egy kicsit sem félti a miniszteri autót.

Egy másik négykerekű már jóval szerencsésebb helyzetben van. Régi kenyér, pontosabban benzinadója maga Kádár Jánosné volt, aztán négyévnyi miniszteri szolgálat után árverésre bocsátották. Persze csak a hivatalban dolgozók licitálhattak a hivatali járműre. Így jutott az autó másodkézből újra forgalomba.

Az autón biztonsági lökhárító van, 35 km/h-nál a karambolt alakváltozás nélkül vészeli át, mindene acél, négy elektromos ablakemelő, klíma, központi zár, mikroszálas fűtött szélvédő és modern motor. Mindez 1986-ból, merthogy ekkor született a miniszteri kocsi minden extrájával együtt. Az ára akkor a csillagos eget ostromolta: körülbelül 3 darab körúti kétszobás lakás árának felelt meg.

Manapság azonban 1 millió forintért vár az új sofőrre, aki már jelentkezett is a műtárgyra. Merthogy ebbe az autóba állítólag vagy rögtön beleszeret valaki, vagy soha nem akar beleülni.

Csodálkozni lehet is rajta, mert ahogy a tulajdonos mondja, ezt az autót nem a mindennapi ember számára rakták össze. Eddig még soha nem volt semmi baja, az elmúlt húsz évben, és 200 km/h-val könnyedén száguld az utakon még ma is. Pedig akkoriban még egy Dácia 100 km/h-s sebessége is nagy szó volt.

Hogy ez az autó is hasonló sorsa jut-e, mint kollégája, azt egyelőre még titok. De ahogy a közmondás mondja: a munka nem szégyen, miniszternél, vagy éppen hentesnél, a hűséges szolgálat mindenhol becsülendő.


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 19)

35 éves a Zsiguli :


http://totalcar.hu/magazin/szerelem/lada35eves!2


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 19)

Meg is jobb allapotban van mint te, meg szebb is :evil:


----------



## Laci (2005 Augusztus 10)

http://www.totalcar.hu/tesztek/wartburg311


----------



## atlosz (2006 November 10)

A Moszkvics Nagyon Kedvelt AutÓ Volt Az OroszoknÁl, Én MÉgis InkÁbb Zsigult Szeretttem Volna Mindig Is, De Csak Álom Maradt.....

A Zsiguli Az Egy KirÁly Verda, Magyon JÓ Kis Tuning Alap: UnokatesÓmÉk Rendszeresen Egy N Csoportos ZsigÁval NyomjÁk A Rallyt


----------



## black sheep (2006 November 10)

Nekem polszki fiatom volt!


----------



## Amigo (2006 November 27)

En zsigulival kezdtem.Mennyire orultem neki,pedig mar nem volt fiatal a jargany.


----------



## kepi (2006 December 19)

Nekem meg mindig zsigam van, es nagyon szeretem 21 eves egyedul csinalok
rajta mindent a kasznihegesztestol kezdvi a motor felujitasig mindent.


----------



## kepi (2006 December 19)

Ahogy epp piszkalgatom.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 20)

kepi írta:


> Nekem meg mindig zsigam van, es nagyon szeretem 21 eves egyedul csinalok
> rajta mindent a kasznihegesztestol kezdvi a motor felujitasig mindent.


kepi azt hiszem csak gratulalni tudok Neked.Egyebkent en is szerettem a zsigat.


----------



## Laca_Sniper (2007 Január 3)

hát a jó öreg zsiga... ha van az embernek kellő türelme, ideje, akkor el tud vele szórakozni... nekem sokáig volt egy Ladám, hálás kis autó volt, csak eljárt felette az idő...


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Hát ha már veteránozunk....Én is már 30 éves fejemre kezdek megőrülni. Vettem egy 31 éves babettát, azzal töltöm most a nem lévő szabadidőmet.....
Ha esetleg valaki is hasonlóval dolgozik éppen....cserélhetnénk tapasztalatokat...annak eléggé híján vagyok.....


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

Huh a Babetta,meg emlekszem ra.Automata valtoval keszult,akkoriban nagy slager volt.Kicsit biciklinek nezett ki.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Miért van neked zöld, nekem meg piros pont a nevem mellett?


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Egyébként egy rém egyszerű szerkezet. Kicsit valóban biciklinek néz ki, főleg a legelsők, a nagyon régiek.....Na egy ilyet vettem én is. Ennek még nagy, és vékony kereke van, mint egy bringának, és ugyanúgy nincs semmi rugózása hátul, az összes lengéscsillapítás az ülés amin ülsz. Ennek van szerintem az igazi feelingje, nem az újabbaknak.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Így néz ki.
Remélem majd az enyém is hasonló lesz, ha készen lesz. De addig szerintem még rengeteg munka lesz vele. Azért 31 év, az 31 év. Akkoris, ha nagyon vigyáztak rá.


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

Igen,en is erre gondoltam.De en pirosra emlekeztem,bar tobb szinben jottek.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Felétek nem dívik a veteránozás?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

arudni írta:


> Felétek nem dívik a veteránozás?


Dehogynem.Itt is nagy multja van.Parszor mar voltam veteran auto-motor kiallitason,nagyon tetszett.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Pont tegnap este volt a tv-ben, amikor 56-ban mentek a magyarok csepelekkel Tibetbe.... Állítólag kellet volna nekik valami masina, ami kibírja a hegyi viszonyokat - utakat. Tiszta boldogan jöttek haza, hogy milyen jól szerepeltek, csak éppen akkor már "gubanc"-ok voltak itthon, amit persze ők nem tudtak. Az eredmény: se a beígért kitüntetés, se egy köszönő szó se semmi......
De legalább élményekkel gazdagodtak.
Ahogy elnéztem a filmet, azért nem semmi út lehetett, 25-30 km/h sebességgel....
Ennyi erővel babettával is mehettek volna.....annyit az is megy


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

Legutoljara mikor otthon voltam,vettem egy Rigat.Nemtudom miert vettem,de egy kocsmaban arultak,lehet en azt fogom majd helyre hozni.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Na Riga az még egy kutya szerkezet.... Volt egy ilyen mondás is, nem tudom, hogy hallottad-e: "Riga moped drága kincs. Jó ha van, DE JOBB, HA NINCS!"
Bár most, hogy elkezdtem babettás meg ilyesmi veterán kismotoros fórumokat olvasgatni, van aki azt isteníti. Van egy olyan oldal is, láttad már? /www.riga.hu/


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

itt van egy.... Milyet vettél egyébként?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

Hahaha,ilyet,csak az feher.De eleg ramaty allapotban van.Rossz allapotban.Ugy kellett haza tolnom,mert mar benzin sem volt benne.De csak 2-rugot fizettem erte.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Amigo írta:


> Hahaha,ilyet,csak az feher.De eleg ramaty allapotban van.Rossz allapotban.Ugy kellett haza tolnom,mert mar benzin sem volt benne.De csak 2-rugot fizettem erte.


Olcsón megusztad Én az enyémért 5-öt adtam, és 40 km-re volt tőlünk, odakellett mennem érte.....
Egy 12 éves gyereké volt, aki nagyon elesett vele /azzal kezdtük itthon, hogy vissza kellett hegeszteni a kormányt...


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Te most tényleg Torontóban vagy?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

arudni írta:


> Te most tényleg Torontóban vagy?


Most korbe neztem,mert elbizonytalanitottal.De tenyleg itt vagyok Torontoban.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Amigo írta:


> Most korbe neztem,mert elbizonytalanitottal.De tenyleg itt vagyok Torontoban.


Ott laksz, vagy ott dolgozol?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

Ja,azert piros a gombod,mert a lathatatlan mod-ot hasznalod.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Szomorú vagyok, hogy csak ketten vagyunk érdekeltek a témában......
Reméltem, majd több "műgyűjtő" is előkerül.....


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 24)

arudni írta:


> Szomorú vagyok, hogy csak ketten vagyunk érdekeltek a témában......
> Reméltem, majd több "műgyűjtő" is előkerül.....


Itt elek mar 17-eve.Majd gyujtunk meg ide emberkeket.


----------



## arudni (2007 Január 24)

Amigo írta:


> Itt elek mar 17-eve.Majd gyujtunk meg ide emberkeket.


Nálatok is ilyen drágák az ilyen régi masinák?


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 26)

arudni írta:


> Nálatok is ilyen drágák az ilyen régi masinák?


Nalunk is.Sajnos.


----------



## mimi75 (2007 Augusztus 24)

*Tanács!*

Sziasztok!

Tanácsot szeretnék kérni a kanadában élőktől, hogy milyen kocsit vegyünk. Amiket kinéztünk: jeep grand cherokee, oldsmobile bravada, ford explorer, land rover freelander.
tehát ezek a szimpatikusak, mindenképpen 4 kerék meghajtásosra gondoltunk a nagy tél miatt. viszont fontos szempont az ár /10-12 000/dollár között, fogyasztás, kor, de főleg a megbízhatóság döntene.
tehát aki tud valamilyen tanácsot adni annak nagyon megköszönöm.
üdv:Timi


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

*Skoda*

Nálunk a családban egy 1981-es Skoda 120L volt a csúcs abban az időben!
Tudjátok, farmotor, vízfölforrás, kotyogó elsőkerekek!
De azért szuper volt vele lemenni minden nyáron a Balcsira!
Üdv


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Szeptember 6)

*Veterán motorok*

Urak - Hölgyek

A veterán motorokról írtam a motor sport fejezetben, de érdekelne a véleményetek a jó öreg Csepelről, Pannóniáról, MZ-ről, Jawák-ról?


----------



## cicalány (2007 Szeptember 6)

Ottomotor,igaz a Danuviaról nem kérdeztél,meg azt sem,hogy konkrétan mi is érdekelne a motorokkal kapcsolatban,de nekem van egy eredeti kézikönyvem a Danuvia 125cm3-es motorkerékpárról.
És az MZ motorkerékpárt még ma is gyártják,igaz a mai kor igényeinek megfelelő kivitelben.
Egyébként az összes motorkerékpár melyeket felsoroltál,az akkori követelményeknek kiválóan megfeleltek.Persze ma már minden fejlődik,így a motorkerékpár gyártás is.


----------



## Ottomotor (2007 Szeptember 6)

*Veterán motorok*

Ó Te édes Cicalány!
A szomszédomban egy 17 éves fiú vásárolt egy rozsdás ócskavasnak tűnő fémhulladékokat. Ő eldöntötte, hogy ebből eredeti Csepel motorkerékpár lesz. Nos, már alakul., már a festőnél vannak az alkatrészek és a krómozónál. ... ezt az elszántságot de jó is látni.
A mai motorok nagyon gyorsak, és kiválóak.
De olyan jó egy veterán találkozón részt venni, mert az az összejövetel nem a pénzről szól, hanem a motor szeretetről, jó látni az igazi "megszállottakat".


----------



## PappLaci (2007 Szeptember 7)

*ilyesmi volt?*

valahol az Alföldön az út szélén árulták néhány éve. A másik egy kiállításról.




Ottomotor írta:


> Ó Te édes Cicalány!
> A szomszédomban egy 17 éves fiú vásárolt egy rozsdás ócskavasnak tűnő fémhulladékokat. Ő eldöntötte, hogy ebből eredeti Csepel motorkerékpár lesz. Nos, már alakul., már a festőnél vannak az alkatrészek és a krómozónál. ... ezt az elszántságot de jó is látni.
> A mai motorok nagyon gyorsak, és kiválóak.
> De olyan jó egy veterán találkozón részt venni, mert az az összejövetel nem a pénzről szól, hanem a motor szeretetről, jó látni az igazi "megszállottakat".


----------



## PappLaci (2007 Szeptember 7)

*Panni*

Ilyen volt, ilyen lett, ilyen lesz


----------



## PappLaci (2007 Szeptember 7)

*Awo Simson425*

Ezzel jártam haza Berlinböl. Felújítás alatt, már csak össze kellene rakni.


----------



## Laci (2007 December 22)

http://totalcar.hu/magazin/szerelem/motormuzejs/


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

1973 Cadillac El Dorado


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

1941 Dodge Four Door Sedan


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

1956 Buick Special


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

1941 Ford Super Deluxe Sedan


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

1928 Ford "Model A" Coupe


----------



## afca (2008 Április 21)

*Összecsukható motorkerékpár*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Velorex 16/350


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda 100 LX


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda Octavia


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda Octavia Super

Gyártás éve:
*1962*

Műszaki adatok 
Hengerelrendezés:
*soros*
Hengerek száma:
*4*
Sűrítési viszony:
*7,5:1*
Furat/löket:
*72/75mm*
Lökettérfogat:
*1221 cm3*
Legnagyobb motor teljesítmény:
*47 SAE LE **
4500 f/p-nél*
Legnagyobb nyomaték:
*8,2 SAE mkp 3000 f/p-nél*
Literteljesítmény:
*38,5 SAE LE/L*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Csajka Gaz 13


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Csajka Gaz 14


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Moszkvics 403


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Moszkvics 407


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Moszkvics 408


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Moszkvics 412


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Moszkvics 2140


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda Felicia Cabrio


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda Felicia Super Cabrio


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda Octavia Kombi


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda 1000 MB


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda S 110 R Coupé


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Skoda 105 S


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

P70


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

P70 Coupe


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Polski Fiat 125


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Trabant P 50


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Trabant 500 Kombi


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Trabant 601


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Trabant 601 - 2


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Tatra 603-2


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

VAZ 21011


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

VAZ 2103


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Volga M21


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Warszawa M201


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Wartburg 312/1


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Wartburg 353 De Luxe


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Zaporozsec 968M


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

1958 Simca Coupe


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Simca 1100


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

Totenkoffer


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

TATRA 57


----------



## afca (2008 Június 21)

BA-64


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

1918-Oldsmobile


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Moris 8-1935


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Mercedes Nürburg-1929


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Mercedes 170s-1950


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Citroen Traction BN 11- 1952


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

MG TD-1950


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Cadilac Eldorado - 1957


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Jaguar MK II-1962


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Volvo P 1800-1962


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Mercedes 280 SL-1970


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Mercedes 250 SE-1968


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Fiat 500-1969


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Citroen DS 23 P-1974


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

Nissan Fairlady-1968


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

MGA-1960


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1924 Hispano-Suiza H6C Tulipwood Torpedo by Nieuport*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Dubonnet Dolphin Monthléry*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1937 Hispano-Suiza H6C Dubonnet Xenia*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1937 Hispano-Suiza H6C Dubonnet Xenia*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1937 Hispano-Suiza H6C Dubonnet Xenia*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1922 Checker Model C*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1926 Checker Model F*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1928 Checker Model K*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1939 Checker Model M3*
*



*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1936 Checker Model Y8 148 lóerő.*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1967 Checker Aerobus 12 személyes nyolc ajtós kivitel*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Checker Marathon mentőautó*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Duesenberg motorkerékpár 1902-ből*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1910 Mason Two Touring*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1923 Duesenberg Model A*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1924 Duesenberg Model A Phaeton*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1927 Duesenberg Model X McFarlan Boat-tail Speedster*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1958 Duesenberg J Kollins Le Grande*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Virgil Exner Jr. Duesenberg prototípusa 1966.*





*Az 1971-es Duesenberg SSJ Roadster replika*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*A legenda újjászületése 2008-ban?*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1913 Leyat Helicocycle*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1919 Leyat Helica Sport*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*1921 Leyat Helica Sport*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*A megmaradt 1922-es Leyat Helica Saloon*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*A Leyat Helica sínautó 1924-ból*






*Leyat Monthléry rekordautója 1927-ből*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Az első csináld magad autó: az English Mechanic*





*Waltham Orient buckboard 1904-ből*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

*Briggs & Stratton Flyer 1920-ból*






*Red Bug 1927-ből*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 23)

120 éves az első autó.1886. január 29-én kapta meg a szabadalmat a német hatóságoktól. 

Benz-tricikli


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Mercedes Ponton 1953-1962


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Peugeot 1926.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Chevrole 1946






1968 Mustang.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1968 Audi


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1968 Buick


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1964 BMW


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1970 Datsun


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1957 DKW






1962 DKW


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1935 Fiat


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1959 Ford


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

IFA
S 4000 
1961 




​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1968 Pannonia


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1958 Simsom


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1967 Triumph


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1954 Volvo


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Hillman 1936


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda Ferrat.
------------- Soha nem adták ki mert állitólag Szovjetbarátaink attól féltek,hogy nem fogják venni a Ladát és a Moszkvicsot.
3 drb készült belőle.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Škoda 1100 MB Combi


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Cugnot's steam dray of 1770


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda 1202 sinautó


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

A logó története 
A híres "Škoda-nyíl" előtt a L&K a *Slavia* elnevezést használta leginkább. A plzeni Škoda pedig egy karikában lévő „Š”, vagy „Š” és „z” (egymáson) jelzést használta (Šz: Škodovy závody).
A legenda szerint a ma használt emblémát egy indián fejet ábrázoló dombormű ihlette, amely egykor sok vezető irodájában volt megtalálható. Erről nevezték el az emblémát „Vörös Indián”-nak.
Egy ideig stilizált kézírásos feliratok voltak használatban, és az 1925 előtt tervezett modelleken a Škoda megtartotta a *L&K* jelzést is.
A jelenlegi formájú emblémát 1924 óta használja a Škoda.
1991-ben a privatizáció idején az embléma is átesett egy "verziófrissítésen". Azóta a fenti emblémát használja a Škoda autógyár. A többi ágazat továbbra is a régebbi, egyszerűbb nyilat használja.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda 42o Popular -1934


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda Favorit 1936


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda SuperB, 8 hengeres, 4ooo cm3-es motorral, 96 Le-vel.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

1945 Skoda 11o1 Tudor


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda 1200


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Skoda Spartak 440


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

A Skoda sport osztálya bizonyította, hogy ha van pénz, autó is van. Sorra nyerték a versenyeket a Skodák, és még a kisérleti csoport is kirukkolt néhány meghökkentő formájú kocsival.





SKODA FERRAT.

A szocialista elvárásoknak viszont nem felelt meg, így nem is lehetett gyártásról szó.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Heinkel Tourist-1957


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

BMW NSU-1963


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

JAWA 250 -1968


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

CSEPEL 100 -1948


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

DKW-1935


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Danuvia 125 -1956


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Harley-davidson VL-1929


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Csepel WM Turan -1938


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Dkw dkw nz 350/1 -1944


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

BMW r35--1940


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Sachs Wanderer-1937


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

G garelli capri 50-1958


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Ural 750-1940


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Ural M-72-1965


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Sarolea -1928


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)

Városnéző busz.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 24)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

BMW


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Csepel


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Csepel


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Harley Davidson


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Harley Davidson


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

GAZ -A


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

GAZ-AA


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*GAZ - ZIM **1936**G*orkij *A*uto *Z*avod


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*GAZ 67*
*



*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*Moszkvics 401 1953*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*Moszkvics 402*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*Minden Moszkvicsok őse a KIM 1050*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*GAZ 51** Molotov*​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*GAZ 51*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*GAZ 63*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*ZIL 164 A*​"csőrös Zil"


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*ZISZ 15 prototípus*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

*ZISZ 150*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

VW ILTIS-*1977*


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

ARO M-461


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

TATRA 111 

*1942-ben a Wehrmacht részére fejlesztették ki, majd a háború után elsősorban a Csehszlovák Hadsereg használta. *


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Chevrole 1940


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ismeretlen katonai jármű. Talán ,,Wolseley 1936-1939,, .De nagy a vita körülötte.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Az oszlop elején egy bevonultatott civil Fiat 2F, mögötte egy korai, fadobozos vezetőfülkés Rába AF


A Magyar repülőgéproncs-kutatók hivatalos honlapja


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

38 M Botond


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

???????????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

1.5 tonnás Opel Blitz


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

???????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

ADLER TRIUMPH JUNIOR 1935- 1940


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Botondok 1942


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Egy 1939-es 3 tonnás G917T Ford átalakítva fagázra.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Opel Kadett K38


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Opel Kapitan


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Fiat Topolino,,egérke,,


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Tatra 57/B


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

33M Rába AFh tehergépkocsi


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

afca írta:


> Chevrole 1940



*1940 Chrysler *


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

37M krupp L2.H 143 terepjáró.Az eggyetlen megmaradt példány.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ford 917T


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

romesz írta:


> *1940 Chrysler *


 

Igazad van elirtam.Köszönöm.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Romesz ha van kedved segits.Megköszönném.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

G48


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

afca írta:


> Romesz ha van kedved segits.Megköszönném.


ha latom hogy szerintem elirtal valamit szolok  de nem ismerem oket annyira,


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

romesz írta:


> ha latom hogy szerintem elirtal valamit szolok  de nem ismerem oket annyira,


 

Én sem értek hozzájuk nagyon csak valaki elinditotta és kár volna üresen hagyni.Most meg már nagyon megtetszettek.Igy ha unatkozom mindig keresek valami újjat.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ford V.3000A 1934


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ford V.3000S


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ford V.3000S modellt féllánctalpasként Ford V.3000S/SSM néven is előállították, ez volt a "Maultier":


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

kis polak megerkezett Amerikaba, 27 eves koraban vilagjaro lett


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Ostner "Rex" 1


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

2 literes Opel Admiral


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

a kis polak kiszoritotta a nagy nemetet a garazsbol, ha mas hol nem hat itt nyertek a lengyelek


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Dodge WC-56 Command car


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

romesz írta:


> kis polak megerkezett Amerikaba, 27 eves koraban vilagjaro lett


 
??????


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

Féllánctalpas a Don kanyarban.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

afca írta:


> ??????



Szo szerint, MO-n 46000km futott 27 ev alatt, es szallitas elott a fobb alkatreszek kilettek cserelve rajta. Februarban beerkezett hajoval Los Angeles kikotobe es ott felkerult az autoszallitora es eljutott uj otthonaban Denverbe. 
Most festesre var es utana majd uj ruhajaban fog rohangalni Denver utcain. 
Remelhetoleg sokan utana fognak fordulni a kisoregnek. Ha eleg erdeklodes lesz talan meg gazdat is cserel.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 25)

romesz írta:


> Szo szerint, MO-n 46000km futott 27 ev alatt, es szallitas elott a fobb alkatreszek kilettek cserelve rajta. Februarban beerkezett hajoval Los Angeles kikotobe es ott felkerult az autoszallitora es eljutott uj otthonaban Denverbe.
> Most festesre var es utana majd uj ruhajaban fog rohangalni Denver utcain.
> Remelhetoleg sokan utana fognak fordulni a kisoregnek. Ha eleg erdeklodes lesz talan meg gazdat is cserel.


 
Csak nem a kocsidról irsz???Tegyél fel róla képet.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

afca írta:


> Csak nem a kocsidról irsz???Tegyél fel róla képet.


nem a sajatom de rendeltem meg kepeket a haveromtol 
az en veteranom az nincs ilyen oreg, csak 21 eves


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

ezt pedig Ludlow-nal fotoztam a route 66-en


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

ez is veterannak szamit?


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Ural 750-1968


----------



## jlaci (2008 Június 26)

*Én ezt találtam...*

M72


​



*Ural M-72* (Russia) Built from 1939 to 1956, 750cc 78mm bore x 78mm stroke side-valve. Manufactured in six Soviet factories including Irbit, Moscow, Kiev & Gorky. Based on the pre-WWII BMW R71. The engine was also fitted to the later Ukrainian Dnepr K-750. Final production of the motorcycle with this engine was in Kiev Motor Works (Ukraine) as the Dnepr MT-12 in 1984.


----------



## jlaci (2008 Június 26)

*Pannónia*

*PANNONIA P10, 247 cm3, 1967* ​ 


 A Csepeli Motorkerékpárgyár fejlesztői a kéthengeres P20-as modellel párhuzamosan, annak tapasztalataira és egyes alkatrészeire alapozva, 1966-ban dolgozták ki a P10 jelzésű típusváltozatot, amely a korábbi egyhengeres modellek (T5, stb.) típusok utódjaként volt hivatott a P20 egyhengeres "testvéreként" a piacon megjelenni. A növelt hűtőbordázatú hengerekkel, a sűrítési aránytól függően 16 ill. 18 LE teljesítményt lehetett elérni, mely 110-115 km/ó végsebesség elérést tette lehetővé. A bevezetett módosítások inkább csak a motorkerékpár esztétikai megjelenésére, például a benzintartály formája, szorítkoztak. Az 1973-ig tartó sorozatgyártás keretében több, mint 40 ezer P10-es motorkerékpár hagyta el a csepeli gyárat, döntő többségük hazai piacon talált gazdára.​


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)

Liaz


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 27)

ez is veteran, de nem tudtam eldonteni a tipust


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Volvo TP21 Sugga - 1956


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Bentley Calista


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Skoda Sport 1949


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Skoda Super Sport 1100


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Skoda "1101 typ 968"


----------



## afca (2008 Június 27)

Skoda Super Sport,Ferat Vampir RSR,1971


----------



## afca (2008 Június 29)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 15)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## afca (2008 Július 16)

Ez milyen autó lehet?


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 16)

​


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 17)




----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

b.p. írta:


>


valmiert nagyon lassan tolti be nekem a kepeidet, 5perc alatt sem jonnek be.


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

Hifi korai valtozata


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*gőz hajtású autó*​ 











​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*Jeep Willys 1946 CJ2 $22000 szeretnenek erte kapni 
*​ 



​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*1981 DeLorean DMC-12 

*



​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*1973 Volkswagen Thing







*​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 17)

*1946 Indian CHIEF *




​


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 18)

romesz írta:


> valmiert nagyon lassan tolti be nekem a kepeidet, 5perc alatt sem jonnek be.


 
 sajnálom. Itt secpec feljönnek... :shock:
Afca! Nálad is gond? 
Próbáljam lecserélni a CH szerverre?


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 24)

​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

Mercedes


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

Mercedes


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 21)

Mercedes


----------



## romesz (2008 Szeptember 21)

1939 ALFA ROMEO 6C 2500 SPORT TOURING BERLINETTA 






1954 ALFA ROMEO 1900 SUPER SPRINT GHIA COUPE






1967 ALFA ROMEO GIULIA GT VELOCE


----------



## romesz (2008 Szeptember 21)

1958 ASTON MARTIN DB2/4 MKIII COUPE







1964 ASTON MARTIN DB5 FIXED-HEAD COUPE


----------



## romesz (2008 Szeptember 21)

1979 CHEVROLET CORVETTE - 1,500 ORIGINAL MILES!


----------



## garibaldi (2008 Szeptember 22)

Ezt az autót Budapesten, a X. kerületben láttam, magyar rendszámmal.
Leszuperált rendőrségi Zsiguli vagy Lada (sose tudtam megkülönböztetni), bár csodálkoztam, hogy így rajta hagyták a feliratokat.


----------



## romesz (2008 December 1)

*1949 VERITAS BMW RENNSPORT*


----------



## romesz (2008 December 20)

Back to the future


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 2)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 2)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 4)

egyre nagyobbak lesznek a pickup-ok


----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## afca (2009 Február 8)




----------



## romesz (2009 Február 19)

A Smart mintajara a tobbi autogyarto is keszit kis autokat.


----------



## romesz (2009 Február 20)

Erdemes megnezni


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Sziasztok!!
Genfben láttam egy Maybach Zeppelint!!!
Na az a csoda!!!!


----------



## romesz (2009 Április 5)

bátor11 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> Genfben láttam egy *Maybach Zeppelin*t!!!
> Na az a csoda!!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Május 22)




----------



## Igarember (2010 Január 28)

No meg a szovjet konkurencia:


----------



## Igarember (2010 Január 28)

Szintén:


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

Alfa Romeo 2000 Sprint 1959


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

*1948**Cadillac Series 61*


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

*1963**Mercedes 220 SE Cab*


----------



## afca (2010 Január 28)

*1976**Rolls Royce Corniche*


----------



## Igarember (2010 Január 31)

1954 EMW 327


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Volga GAZ


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

ZIL/ZIS 1951


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Moskvich 408 Tourist (1964)


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

ZIS 101A Sport (1939)


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

ZIL 112-S (1961)


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Alfa-Romeo 8C 2.9A 1936


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Standard Swallow SS1


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Churchill autója


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)




----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

Ez a 1964-es limuzin szerepel Jim Reid's - "Fond Memories of Elvis" könyvének borítóján. Az alvázszáma szerint (64S016270) eredetileg fekete volt majd átfestették ezüstre. Valószínűleg ez volt Elvis "Las Vegas" autója.


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

_MARTA személyautó 1912-ben_


----------



## afca (2010 Január 31)

_Rába G típusú személyautó 1913-ban_


----------

